# Cioccolata Recipe



## kgart121

Hello...I was wondering if anyone would be able to help translate some italian words in a recipe that was my great grandmothers.  I have been looking all over the internet but believe that some of it must be in slang!  These are some of the words- Deca, rossi di uova la ciocool, e poi il zucchero e poi i...There are a ton of other ones I don't know but those are what is bothering me right now.  Thanking you in advance for any help!  Be well- Kris


----------



## DDT

kgart121 said:
			
		

> Hello...I was wondering if anyone would be able to help translate some italian words in a recipe that was my great grandmothers.  I have been looking all over the internet but believe that some of it must be in slang!  These are some of the words- Deca, rossi di uova la ciocool, e poi il zucchero e poi i...There are a ton of other ones I don't know but those are what is bothering me right now.  Thanking you in advance for any help!  Be well- Kris



Hi kgart121,
Welcome to WR!

Let me please invite you to post specific requests in different threads.

DDT


----------



## kgart121

Hello..I was wondering if anyone new what appears to say 15 deca zucchero means...It is from a recipe of my great grandmothers but I am unable to convert what she is saying...Thanks!  Kris


----------



## kgart121

I am confused by that message that you sent.  I just signed on today so I am unaware of the rules of where to send the thread, etc.  If I was supposed to send it somewhere else, so that it can be answered, would you be so kind as to tell me.  Thank you


----------



## charmedboi82

I think it means 1,500 grams of sugar. It's in Italian though, not Spanish. That would seem to be just under 3 and a third pounds of sugar though. The 'deca' conversion could very well be off unless you're making a huge recipe. Apparently, 1 deca equals 100 grams according to one website although it seems as though it makes more sense to mean 10 grams. If that's the case, it would be just over 1/4 of a pound. So, if you're making a restaurant-sized recipe, go with the 3.3 pounds of sugar, if not....... go for just over 1/4 of a pound.

I hope it works out for you.  Let me know how it tastes.


----------



## DDT

kgart121 said:
			
		

> I am confused by that message that you sent.  I just signed on today so I am unaware of the rules of where to send the thread, etc.  If I was supposed to send it somewhere else, so that it can be answered, would you be so kind as to tell me.  Thank you



Please have a look at WR rules here.
I invite you to post different requests for specific words in different threads 

DDT


----------



## Alfry

kgart121 said:
			
		

> Hello...I was wondering if anyone would be able to help translate some italian words in a recipe that was my great grandmothers. I have been looking all over the internet but believe that some of it must be in slang! These are some of the words- Deca (i think it is dieci = 10), rossi di uova ( yolk ) la ciocool (doen't make sense), e poi il zucchero (then sugar) e poi i...There are a ton of other ones I don't know but those are what is bothering me right now. Thanking you in advance for any help! Be well- Kris


 
Ciao Kris.
Maybe it would be interesting if you posted the whole recipe.
It's really difficult for us to figure out the meaning of bits of writings.

in any case I tried.
hope it helps


----------



## DesertCat

I realize it's not a correct spelling so I'm just speculating, but could ciocool be chocolate?  With eggs and sugar the recipe appears to be a dessert.


----------



## lauranazario

Transfering to the Italian-English forum.
LN


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

I'm not sure, but "deca" in Italian means "ten", "ten units". could it be "ten sugar cubes?". it's just an idea, i'm not sure of it

hope you make a good sweet!


----------



## kgart121

Thank you so much for your help...keeping the fingers crossed!


----------



## kgart121

Alfry-  Thank you so much.  Here is the full recipe. I am having some trouble with her penmanship.  But here goes...

Torta di Cioccolata!

15 deca zucchero- prima si sbatte il burro
15 deca farina- e poi il zucchero e poi i
15 deca burro- rossi di uova la cioccol
15 deca ciocoolata- ata farina l'ultims si fa
8 uova- la neve sella mette rost

ire a fuoco lento si fa il de sopra glasur di cioccolata


----------



## charmedboi82

yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but "deca" in Italian means "ten", "ten units". could it be "ten sugar cubes?". it's just an idea, i'm not sure of it
> 
> hope you make a good sweet!



Then why's the 15 there?  The whole thing isn't very specific.  It could mean 10X sugar for all I know, but I DO DOUBT that.  At the very least, it needs a preposition, 'di'.


----------



## kgart121

This is how it appears in the book...

Torta di Cioccolata!

15 deca zucchero- prima si sbatte il burro
15 deca farina- e poi il zucchero e poi i
15 deca burro- rossi di uova la cioccol
15 deca ciocoolata- ata farina l'ultims si fa
8 uova- la neve sella mette rost

ire a fuoco lento si fa il de sopra glasur di cioccolata


----------



## DesertCat

Is this written in two columns?  That makes more sense.  The ingredients on the left and the instructions on the right.  

My first stab at it....
First whip the butter, then the sugar (presumably this is whipped into the butter, or creamed) and then the egg yolks and chocolate [cioccol ata] and last the flour. 

I'm a little lost on the last line.  I think the word might be rostire [rost ire] but I don't find that word in any dictionary.  Only arrostire.  I thought a torte would be baked but perhaps it's worded differently in Italian.


----------



## DDT

DesertCat said:
			
		

> I'm a little lost on the last line.  I think the word might be rostire [rost ire] but I don't find that word in any dictionary.  Only arrostire.  I thought a torte would be baked but perhaps it's worded differently in Italian.



The last line of the recipe is not that understandable...

DDT


----------



## kgart121

Yes it is written in two colums but at the end of some (on the bottom) there is an equal sign.  As in the third line and the fifth.  I am not sure if that has anything to do with it


----------



## DesertCat

I think the equal sign is supposed to be the continuation sign which is why cioccolata and rostire were split on two lines.  

Natives, do you use "=" to show a continuation on another line when breaking up a word.  In English we use the dash.


----------



## DDT

DesertCat said:
			
		

> I think the equal sign is supposed to be the continuation sign which is why cioccolata and rostire were split on two lines.
> 
> Natives, do you use "=" to show a continuation on another line when breaking up a word.  In English we use the dash.



We use the dash likewise..."=" means "equal to"

DDT


----------



## Silvia

It's not real Italian language, it's mixed with some dialect and a foreign language.

lo zucchero
rossi d'uovo
la cioccolata
per ultimo
montare a neve
rostire should stand for infornare, but I'm not sure, I'm guessing she would put that in the oven
glasur stands for glassa


----------



## kgart121

She is from Northern Italy.  Does that mean that either they spoke a different dialect of italian and there really is no way to figure it ou?


----------



## Silvia

I figured that, Kris, because in the Veneto region they say il zucchero, la latte...


----------



## kgart121

I think that this is going to be a recipe that I shall never get to try...and my luck it is delicious....hahahaha


----------



## lsp

kgart121 said:
			
		

> Yes it is written in two colums but at the end of some (on the bottom) there is an equal sign.  As in the third line and the fifth.  I am not sure if that has anything to do with it


_Hand_written?


----------



## kgart121

lsp said:
			
		

> _Hand_written?


 Yes.  I am told that it is a dialect of Northern Italy and another language. What the other language is I have no clue.


----------



## lsp

kgart121 said:
			
		

> Yes.  I am told that it is a dialect of Northern Italy and another language. What the other language is I have no clue.


My Italian friends use double lines under the last letter when they handwrite notes and want to continue on the next line. That's one reason I asked. Also the handwriting style is very different for Europeans and Americans. It took me a long time to get used to it, so maybe that's also a factor. Any chance you can scan it?


----------



## kgart121

Yes I can....I have a scanner.  I would be happy to scan it.  I was thinking that I was having trouble with the handwritting also.


----------



## lsp

kgart121 said:
			
		

> Yes I can....I have a scanner.  I would be happy to scan it.  I was thinking that I was having trouble with the handwritting also.


Excellent. Then try that, make it small enough to attach, big enough to read, and we'll get to the bottom if this!


----------



## kgart121

I am trying to upload it to this but am having a little trouble


----------



## lsp

kgart121 said:
			
		

> I am trying to upload it to this but am having a little trouble


You could PM DDT, Silvia or Walnut to ask for help. They are the Moderators of this forum. With the time difference you mightl hear from them tomorrow though.


----------



## kgart121

I will try to get help from them tomorrow and will send it your way!  I notice you are from NY, it probably would be easier to mail it to you!  I am from NY also.  
  Thank you for your help.  I really want to find the answers to this, I think it would be wonderful to be able to make a recipe from my great grandmother.  Have a nice night.


----------



## BklynGiovanna

kgart121 said:
			
		

> I will try to get help from them tomorrow and will send it your way! I notice you are from NY, it probably would be easier to mail it to you! I am from NY also.
> Thank you for your help. I really want to find the answers to this, I think it would be wonderful to be able to make a recipe from my great grandmother. Have a nice night.


 

I'm from New York, too!  I might not be able to help much with the recipe, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you send me over a piece of cake when it's done!!!


----------



## kgart121

You may want to buy a lottery ticket, you have a better chance at winning then getting this cake!  Ahhhhh!  It is driving me crazy.


----------



## DDT

I consider this nice conversation can be continued via PM so that I am closing this thread 

DDT


----------

